# Renting Credits and Monday Madness



## travelfam7 (Apr 21, 2022)

We are new owners (literally got our account set up last week). We purchased on the secondary market. We have been staying at Worldmark resorts for years and finally made the jump, though we are already regretting only purchasing 10k in credits. We travel 4-5 weeks per year and try to get away for weekends whenever possible, so we may be buying more points soon. 

My question/clarification is, we have 10k credits so we can rent up to 20k extra a year. Does this rental amount include Monday Madness and inventory specials? I am assuming it does but want to make sure. 

Also my inlaws own a different timeshare (VI) and they have bonus time they can book cash within 14 days of stay that doesn't have anything to do with your points. Does Worldmark have anything like this, or is it all points based.


----------



## geist1223 (Apr 21, 2022)

BT,  Monday Madness, and Inventory Specials are cash options that do not in any way count against your Credits or borrowing limitations.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 21, 2022)

I too just purchased a resale 5K week. 

I did it just for BT, IS and MM.

I just booked two 2 BR units for 4 days over July 4th weekend, on IS.  8600 per unit X 2.  Paid $$ rate.  Don't plan on buying more just using FAX is ONLY really limited as needed basis.  Plan on BT, IS and MM for the rest.

Question, can you combine FAX, tranfer and/or Regular points for a booking at 13 months out?


----------



## HudsHut (Apr 23, 2022)

The cash options are Inventory Specials, Monday Madness, FAX time, & Bonus Time is within 14 days.

Use the credits for the week long or longer stays. Use the *cash* options, whenever possible, for the shorter stays, so you are not charged a Housekeeping Token/ Housekeeping Fee.


----------



## CO skier (Apr 23, 2022)

travelfam7 said:


> My question/clarification is, we have 10k credits so we can rent up to 20k extra a year. Does this rental amount include Monday Madness and inventory specials?


The 2X transfer limit applies only to owner-to-owner transfers of credits, not to Monday Madness, Inventory Specials.

Cash rentals-- Monday Madness, Inventory Specials, FAX credits, Bonus Time -- are limited only by the specific restrictions for that particular cash reservation.

Own only 6,000 credits, but want to book 50,000 credits of cash reservations; no restriction, if within the rules.


----------

